# what is up with this dude?



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

this guy is a Jackarse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! do you think the fish survived the photoshoot? can't believe I'm publicizing this CRAP.


----------



## big fish (Oct 9, 2005)

that is so stupid that is not the true thing about fishing, fishing is having fun and getting the fish back safely not killing them like i bet he did with that bass. i hate those things so much.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

other than the fact theres not a couple big gaping holes from MANLY HOOKSETS, those are the rawest looking lips I've ever seen on a bass. I'd like to put Charlie Moore and Iaconelli in the octagon and watch them beat the snot out of each other. Hopefully Charlie would get his groove on and kick some wasabi butt.


----------



## ss minnow (Aug 11, 2005)

There is a chance that the picture is photo-shopped. It's motive would seem to be to sell magazines or something. (Nothing I would buy) Don't worry. I suspect that pic will haunt him. There are people dedicated to do just that.


----------



## wackyworm (May 1, 2004)

The eye and mouth area doesn't look right. Regaurdless, stupid promo.


----------



## bones (Dec 31, 2004)

ss minnow i think your right about photo shopping, hand placement buy the fishes mouth.petas going on the rampage now.


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

I've never liked "Ike" anyway, now someone like Larry Nixon or "Woo", theres some good old boys!  WB


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Check out his thumb. That photo is definatley photoshopped. I read the book and I thought that it was pretty good. I like Ike too.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Fishing-Miller23 said:


> Check out his thumb. That photo is definatley photoshopped. I read the book and I thought that it was pretty good. I like Ike too.


Yea I don't think its real. I also thought it was a fairly-good book. But to question whats up with this dude? Well like him or not - he has accomplished quite a lot in the BASS world and just won his first million dollers doing what we LOVE to do. I dont really want to get any more involed in this post than this however.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Ike is all about Ike and only Ike. Ike will always be only about Ike. Would like to see him fall overboard when he does his Break Dance routine.


----------



## Cw_Angler_11 (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't really "like him" but he is very entertaining to watch, one of my favorite fisherman have always been Kevin Vandam.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Cw_Angler_11 said:


> I don't really "like him" but he is very entertaining to watch, one of my favorite fisherman have always been Kevin Vandam.


Amen to that Cw. Vandam is the man!


----------



## TheSonicMarauder (Mar 9, 2006)

kvd's little bro holds the ohio state record for smallies  pure skill runs in the family i guess


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

knightwinder said:


> Yea I don't think its real. I also thought it was a fairly-good book. But to question whats up with this dude? Well like him or not - he has accomplished quite a lot in the BASS world and just won his first million dollers doing what we LOVE to do. I dont really want to get any more involed in this post than this however.


I agree with you. The post could get out of hand if someone says something stupid.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

He got me!?!? CLEARLY a photoshop job. I never looked at it close enough the first time. There are a few things wrong with that. The head is bigger than the body and I see about 2 other fish in there also.

I've been PUNK'D


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Maybe you don't like the cover of the book, but have you read it? 

I have read it twice, and it is a great book. I learned a lot from it, especially on seasonal patterns. Iaconelli is the hottest professional angler right now (as evidenced by his point lead in the BASS AOY standings, as well as his Elite Series victory earlier this year). Whether you like the way he expresses himself or not, he is an unbelievable angler that we all can learn from.

As for the the photoshopping of the picture, why couldn't he have had a bucket of water right next to him, took the fish out for a minute, got some pics, put it back in the bucket, and put the fish back in the lake? Iaconelli is a conservationist, as well as a philanthropist - donating a percentage of his winnings to charity as well as a lot of time with children organizations.

Just my 2cents.

Mike


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

he is entertaining to watch i think its bass'es way of geting the playstation kids to watch bass fishing he is the happy gilmore of fishing haha


----------



## FutureClassicChamp (Jan 16, 2006)

yeah, ikes the man. and a very good guy. as far as the picture goes, theres a 99% chance that it was taken in his boat, on the water.


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

> he is the happy gilmore of fishing haha


 LOL.great analogy
and i gotta agree.not that i'm a big fan,but love him or hate him,he seems to at least love what he's doing,and is damned good at it,aside from his "sideshow" performances.
and though many of us old farts like the "old school" guys and appoach,in today's world promotion can take many faces,and he's just following another avenue with an apparent big following and success.

lots of people hate jimmy houston's incessant cackling,but i love it and him too
like ike,it's his way of expessing his pleasure in what he does.


----------



## devildog (Jan 2, 2005)

well I'm not old school, I'm only 27 and I can't stand him. There is no arguement that he is a great fisherman, and has a big following, but to me all the carrying on and screaming is just straight stupid. but thats just my opinion.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

devildog said:


> but to me all the carrying on and screaming is just straight stupid. but thats just my opinion.


Making over a million dollars in endorsements for carrying on and screaming during bass fishing seems pretty smart to me .


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

I'll tell you what . Ike is not the only guy to get so excited when he lands a nice fish . I know I have went a little nuts when we would get that kicker fish we needed to lock down a tournament . I know a few other guys here local that get just as excited as well . Its part of the game . Ike is a very knowledgable person with a strong will to preserve the sport of bass fishing so that the next generation of fishermen/women can enjoy the sport as much as he does . Like him or hate him , he is doing his part .


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I would love to see you break dance on your boat Phil !!!

there is probably enough room to do the worm !# !# !# (there was no worm smilie so you'll have to invent the "squirrel")


----------



## monsterseeker06 (Aug 21, 2006)

money is money but you still dont need to kill the fish to get it...show some respect


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

monsterseeker06 said:


> money is money but you still dont need to kill the fish to get it...show some respect


Impossible to ask someone that shows little or no respect for others as well as himself to respect a fish. Ike has a lot of maturing to do but that may never happen.


----------



## knightwinder (May 12, 2006)

Phil Carver said:


> I'll tell you what . Ike is not the only guy to get so excited when he lands a nice fish . I know I have went a little nuts when we would get that kicker fish we needed to lock down a tournament . I know a few other guys here local that get just as excited as well . Its part of the game . Ike is a very knowledgable person with a strong will to preserve the sport of bass fishing so that the next generation of fishermen/women can enjoy the sport as much as he does . Like him or hate him , he is doing his part .


Very well put Phil. After all it looks like some people are judging a book by its cover ( for cring out loud if they read the book and other articles by many BASS pro's)they would understand that Iaconnelli is well respected on tour and has lots of friends on tour as well. It's the old addage that if if someones different then hate him I guess? And remember that there is always someone who will be jeleous if someone wins a lot.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I've been lucky enough to meet most of the pros thanks to Reel Lady. Mike seems like a nice guy the several times I have talked with him and is intelligent. He obviously is marketing himself. I think he has practiced more self control since the incident at the classic. As far as comparing him to the old school anglers the biggest jerk of a pro angler I have met was one of the "Old School Guys". For the most part though if you get the chance to talk to any of these guys you'll find they are all very approachable and down to earth.


----------



## flypilot33 (Feb 9, 2006)

I bought the book and started reading it, very good book so far. He is no different than most people, he gets excited.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

If I could break dance, and I stood a shot at winning over $100,000 I would be dancing away.. 
He is great for fishing very entertaining


----------



## griffon (Jun 5, 2006)

I read the book, even have a personalized-signed copy. Thought it was very well done. As far as his behavior, Ike is Ike and doesn't need anyone to defend him. Those who criticize him do not know him and perhaps should do a little reflection about their own lives. I am proud to call him a friend and have known him for a lot longer than when he was famous. He would never criticize anyone in his boat, and if you caught a giant fish with him he would be as excited for you as he is himself when he does it. Ike is a genuine guy that loves what he does and has been extremely successful marketing himself. That said, he can fish like no ones business. FYI, KVD dropped the F-bomb and threw a rod in the water this summer when he lost a fish... bet ya didn't know that, so what does that make him? I am sure KVD is a great guy, but these guys are very competetive and every bit as intense as any professional athlete in any sport. Tight Lines, Griffon.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

He is getting exactly what he wants, Exposure. We have 3 pages of posts just on this forum about him. That is what he wants, he is a great promoter of himself and he is a house hold name just because he is different from the norm (Like it or not). I did like his book.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

I see this thread is still alive and 4 stars?!?! what is going on? he'll probably sell more books bc of this!


----------



## KATKING (Jun 10, 2006)

does any one think this is photo shopped? im hoping it is


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

I would be surprised if it wasn't photo shopped. Even if the fish is real it was probably taken on the boat and the fish returned to the water. The fish may even have been photoshopped right into his hands.


----------



## crawdiddy (Apr 10, 2006)

my guess is the fish (or fishes lol) lived. just talked to my brother he said Ike had a nice fish on with 6 lb and his drag was busted so he was doing the "thumb on the spool" drag when the line broke and he jumped off the boat to grab the line (this was at table rock, citgo tourney) and landed the fish. That is AOK in my book.


----------



## heyjay (Mar 22, 2005)

I just saw a Bill Dance show and he did it to 2 fish in a row . I can't stand the way that guy handles fish .


----------



## Bubba bass bigfoot (May 8, 2006)

the fish looks all messed up (around the gills) but do you think the fish i Real.i just dont know lol.


----------



## fishinjim (Aug 9, 2006)

I am sure I am stickin my foot in my mouth here but what the hell.
It's a fish, guys. Come on here. Nothin' wrong with having a bit of fun while fishin. If it's a real picture, maybe he killed and grilled it?


----------



## BornToFish (Aug 22, 2005)

You guys ever heard of "Circular Reasoning"? Well, we are right in the midst of it. This discussion is a dead end street. Let the future prove it out.>BornToFish


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

KATKING said:


> does any one think this is photo shopped? im hoping it is


We already said it was. If you look real close at his hand and the fish, you can tell it is fake.


----------



## Procraftboats21 (Apr 6, 2004)

hunt for bass said it best... weather its positive or negitive talk he's still getting his name out there and thats all he wants. He's the best angler at selling himself, he's also the best fisherman on tour right now. I loved his book, I've read it twice now


----------

